# Grounding my Cyclone DC



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi fellow LJ's, just a quick question, I have almost completed my cyclone DC, it's made of 99% wood, however inside there is a short piece of 4" PVC, about 14-16". Here is the question, since there is only one small part of the DC that is using PVC pipe inside the cyclone, do I need to run a bare ground wire through the pipe, or it's not enough PVC pipe to generate that much static electricity?

The piping in the shop will be flexible hose were I need to make turns, but the bulk of the piping will be sheet metal duct work, should that be grounded also?

Thanks, if you want to see what I mean about the CycloneDC out of wood here is a link to my blog LINK


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

There are those on both sides of the argument, but I would suggest you forget any grounding whatsoever. It's accomplishes nothing, and adds considerable work when you make changes down the road (and you will make changes).


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks Fred, unless I hear otherwise with a substantial argument for grounding, that's the way I will go.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Need for grounding is an urban legend, it's not backed by science.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

What I read states that there has NEVER been a documented case where a home dust collector caused a fire. I think the static can build and shock you. People actually bond their machinery. It is impossible to ground an insulator (plastic pipe is a non conductor). If you experience a shock caused by the static you can run the wire on the outside of the plastic pipe and accomplish the same thing. The following offers a lot of reading.

http://home.comcast.net/~rodec/woodworking/articles/DC_myths.html


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks Joe & Grandpa, the PVC pipe is only a small part inside, I thought it was unnecessary, but i also figured it couldn't hurt to ask. In my entire woodworking career I have never gotten shocked from wood, so I figured it was pointless.

Thanks for the Link Grandpa, very informative, this guy definitely did his research.


----------

